# Was für ein Unterschied? Visual Basic vs Visual Studio



## Mega-Zocker (16. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

ich wollte einfach einmal fragen, welches der beiden programme besser ist.

und wie unterscheiden sie sich? 


soviel ich weiß kann visual studio mehr, aber stimmt das?


welche version ist jeweils die neueste freeware?



ich weiß, sehr viele fragen...

ich wäre um schnelle antworten sehr dankbar...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

In Visual Studio ist sind viele verschiedene Sprachen integriert, unter anderem C++, VB und J++. In Visual Basic ist wie gesagt nur VB drinnen 

Das heisst, wenn du die anderen Sprachen nicht kannst, reicht dir Visual Basic.


----------



## Mega-Zocker (16. Oktober 2007)

vielen dank!

alles was ich wissen wollte!


nun noch: in welchen ist das setup programm dabei? bei freeware versteht sich 
bisual basic kann eigentlich net sein... net beim freeware, aber wie sieht es bei Visual Studio aus?

Danke


----------

